# new elgin 40 with rare 2 sp side shift  iron ranch swap  meet find...



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

just came back from the swap and this is my new find.   always wanted one of these...its all original paint  with the super rare side shifter. its missing the light lense and chain gaurd possibly the speedo. any one know what  the gaurd/speedo looks like and the year of it.  also a original nickel plated iver track bars.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 21, 2013)

the guard that should be on it wont fit with the 2 speed.  Sweet find!

Nick. 






redline1968 said:


> just came back from the swap and this is my new find.   always wanted one of these...its all original paint  with the super rare side shifter. its missing the light lense and chain gaurd possibly the speedo. any one know what  the gaurd/speedo looks like and the year of it.  also a original nickel plated iver track bars.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

thank a couple of elgin experts at the swap told me it was the  crome slim line type that does not cover the chain ring.


----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2013)

That's a gorgeous Elgin! Love the red block pedals. Those Iver bars are awesome! I need a set of those for my truss frame bike i'm trying to complete.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 21, 2013)

The Twin 40 is my favorite of the Elgin Twins and to have 2 speed shifter, WOW. Are those Torrington 15 streamline pedals? Very nice pickup.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 21, 2013)

*Correct*



redline1968 said:


> thank a couple of elgin experts at the swap told me it was the  crome slim line type that does not cover the chain ring.




That's correct. The large guard went on the 50/60. Nice bike. Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

RJWess said:


> The Twin 40 is my favorite of the Elgin Twins and to have 2 speed shifter, WOW. Are those Torrington 15 streamline pedals? Very nice pickup.




thank you never had one of those 2spds till now or own one before must be rare.  yes they are the airflow peds. i can's wait to ride and find out how that 2spd works.  colors are bright and a real eye poper. sorry the bars are keepers.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 21, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> That's correct. The large guard went on the 50/60. Nice bike. Mike




Here is a original Twin 40 with a correct guard.



 
 Marc aka (babyjesus) bike


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

thanks, looks like it won't work without a modifications... oh well, i'll  look  for it just to have it with it. love that color.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2013)

That two speed looks little different than what I'm used to seeing. Could we get a better pic of the shifter to hub linkage? V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

sure.. it works and shifts fine. what a interesting setup. appears to be original to the bike.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 21, 2013)

*Suicide Shifter*

Here is one. Yours appears that it may be missing the crecent shaped bracket.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

interesting.  i looked at it closely and there is no provisions or holes for that bracket on the lower brace that goes into the hub. there is no binding when it shifts and the attachments look original. could it be a earilier version? i looked at arm and that hole is there but no wear on it. im confused.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2013)

took another look and if i had that rear attachment it would hit the frame and wont fit. properly. here is some more pics.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 21, 2013)

There were 2 types of attachments for these shifters: the large curved and the little bracket.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice find indeed along with the  2 speed shifter hard to find!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> That two speed looks little different than what I'm used to seeing. Could we get a better pic of the shifter to hub linkage? V/r Shawn




Very nice find!


----------



## spoker (Sep 22, 2013)

kool bike i guess i wouldnt cut it up for having the wrong guard looks good just the way it is enjoy your find,goin to a get together sunday[after church of course] hope i can see some bikes i havent already seen a bunch of times,maby even see a bike the owner fixed up thierself.pics to follow


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2013)

thank you.  it's a wild way to shift the bike. the kid could break his neck if hes not paying attention.  well looks like summer is when i will ride it so for now ill find the missing parts and clean it up. looks like the gaurd will work without mods wont know till i find one.


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Here is one. Yours appears that it may be missing the crecent shaped bracket.
> 
> View attachment 114815




Actually This unit is not missing anything. Musscleman offered this set up, and it is cataloged this way. You just don't see many of these, and this set up you see even less.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 22, 2013)

catfish said:


> Actually This unit is not missing anything. Musscleman offered this set up, and it is cataloged this way. You just don't see many of these, and this set up you see even less.




Catfish I meant redline’s bike might be missing the bracket, not the one I pictured. But it sounds like redline’s is also correct being that there are two versions of this shifter.


----------

